# Habe ich zu viele Fische?????



## sushi (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langen überlegen hab ich mich dazu entschieden mal meine Teich zu reinigen. ich glaube das letzte mal war vor 6 Jahren. 
An der tiefsten stelle waren es gerade mal noch 50cm. Der Rest war Schlamm.

Ich habe mich die letzten Wochen quer durch die Themen im Forum gelesen um bissi schlauer zu werden. 

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das ich einfach zu viele Fische habe.
40 Stück alles Goldfische. 
Vor 20 Jahren hat alles mit 5 Stück angefangen. 

Teichgröße ca. 200cmX350cm und an der tiefsten Stelle 90 eine Flachwasserzone gibt es eigentlich nicht. eine Stufe habe ich und die hat eine Tiefe von 20-40 cm und eine kleine Halbinsel mit div. Pflanzen

Jetzte meine Fragen.
1. Sind es zu viele?
2. Wo werde ich sie los?

Schonmal vielen Dank auch

Liebe grüße
TOM


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Tom, 

herzlich willkommen im Teichforum. 

Ja, da sieht man es mal wieder das Goldfische sich wirklich stark vermehren können. Wundert mich, das das bei der geringen Teichtiefe gut geht. 
Also eigentlich ist es fast zu spät um Dich von einem Teil zu trennen, zu Anfang der Teichsaison gibt es deutlich mehr Interessenten. Versuchen kannst Du es ueber Zoohandlungen oder vielleicht auch hier ueber die Tauschbörse.

Fütterst Du ? Vielleicht mal etwas weniger Füttern bei super ausreichendem Futterangebot vermehren die sich mehr, als wenn Sie etwas knapp gehalten werden. Für die Zukunft vielleicht noch einen Raubfisch in den Teich, damit der Nachwuchs dezimiert wird. 

Kann das sein das man hier und da am Rand noch blanke Folie sieht ? solltest Du unbedingt abdecken, damit die Folie längerhält. Nimm Ufermatte oder oder ähnliches. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

hallo Tom

was mir so zuerst bei den bildern aufgefallen ist:
sieht nach unbewachsener erde aus um den teich....?
da fließt dir bei regen die ganze sauerei in den teich möcht ich annehmen...
das würde ich zuerst mal ändern indem ich die folie über einen erhöhten uferrand ziehen würde und dann ordentlich bepflanzen,schöne kiesel suchen und dazu, __ moos, wurzelholz,-halt alles, was zu deinem teich passt- damit man das ganze kaschiert. sieht auch schöner aus möcht ich meinen  
zudem sieht dein wasser recht trüb aus, was seine ursache auch da findet.
im teich selbst würden  etliche pflanzen auch noch platz finden 

goldfische vermehren sich wie karnickel-ich sprech da aus leidvoller erfahrung.sicher wären ein paar weniger erstmal eine lösung-aber das problem wird sich wieder und wieder stellen.
hilfreich ist in jedem fall ein filter. ich weiß nicht ob du derzeit einen hast.

gruß ulla


----------



## sushi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi,

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.

JA!!! sie werden ausgiebig gefüttert. Weil meine Oma meint wenn sie kommen haben sie hunger. also gibt´s mal ne Hand voll Futter. Das kann auch 4 mal am Tag so sein. Ich hab ja schon gesagt das es net sein muss aber was will man bei ner 86jährigen Oma reden. oh.. ich schweife ab  

das mit der Folie am Rand ist schon immer so  nur war sie vor dem Wasserwechsel vor lauter Pflanzen nicht zu sehn. der Teich ist jetzt 27jahre alt. Ich will ihn im Frühjahr mal bissi umgestallten. evtl neue Folie und ein wenig tiefer.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## sushi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Ulla,

Erde kann da keine rein fließen. Weil die Teichfolie rundherum erhöt ist. sieht echt nicht toll aber soll ja besser werden. Im moment bin ich auf der suche nach Kieseln und sonstigen Steinen. sollte halt günstig sein.

zu dem trüben Wasser kann ich nur sagen... Es ist besser geworden. ich konnte vor 2 Wochen keine 5cm tief gucken. 
Ein Filter ist angeschlossen. nur die frage ist ob er auch das macht was er soll.
ist jetzt nicht so der beste.
Und die Teichrandbepflanzung muss ja mal wachsen. steht ja bissi was. Sommer ist halt nicht die beste zeit für Pflanzungen. Habe ich mal gelernet.


willst du vielleicht 25 Goldfische haben???? Umsonst und kostenlos.

gruß
TOM


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

hallo tom, kurz drei anmerkungen zu deinem anliegen. 

zuerstmal, so um die 40 fische sind glaube ich bei deiner teichgrösse noch nicht zu viel. solange sie platz haben zum schwimmen, geht das noch. aber viel mehr sollten es dann nicht mehr werden.

desweiteren solltest du deiner oma beibringen, auch im sinne der lieben fische, dass goldfische futterneider sind und IMMER fressen, solange sie was bekommen (das verbindet sie wiederum mit mir!). 4mal am tag ist eine gute lösung, dann aber bitte nur kleinere mengen fischfutter. 
klein ist relativ - bei 40 fischen ist klein schonmal ein bischen grösser. schau dir die fische an, dann siehst du schon ob sie dicklich werden und zunehmen. dann ist achtung angesagt.

zu deinem problem mit den kieseln, ich hab unsere damals direkt vom kieswerk am baggersee geholt und z.t am hafen - haben uns die leute vom kies werk empfohlen. also: baggersee, kieswerk oder beim baustoffhändler fragen, wo die ihren sand herbekommen. das teuere an der sache ist meistens nur der transport.

bis dahin und spass dabei, andreas.


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> so um die 40 fische sind glaube ich bei deiner teichgrösse noch nicht zu viel. solange sie platz haben zum schwimmen, geht das noch. aber viel mehr sollten es dann nicht mehr werden



:shock

halloooo???? gehts noch?? 40 fische in 4000 l sind eindeutig *viel* zuviele!!!! er sollte sich für max. 10 entscheiden und einen sonnebarsch dazusetzen, der sich in zukunft vielleicht um die neuen babys kümmert...





			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> 4mal am tag ist eine gute lösung, dann aber bitte nur kleinere mengen fischfutter



:shock

auch das geht gar nicht!! stell dir mal die wasserbelastung vor! was vorne reingeht, kommt auch hinten wieder raus!
viele user hier füttern ihre goldfische gar nicht! die finden in einem eingelebten teich genug! und wenn es drum geht, weil es doch so nett aussieht, könnte man sich ja auf ein oder zweimal in der woche einigen!


hab noch was ausgegraben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2920 da hatte ich auch noch  aber ca. 5000 l und ihr könnt ja lesen, was mir geraten wurde (und ich auch getan habe!)


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

hi Tom

ich nochmal...
steine kannst du  ganz umsonst sammeln wenn ihr felder in der nähe habt.die bauern sind froh sie los zu sein.sind dann keine kiesel , aber wenn sie zugewachsen sind ists eh wurscht 



> willst du vielleicht 25 Goldfische haben???? Umsonst und kostenlos


.

  ich versuche grad krampfhaft  meine eigenen einzufangen. einen neuen teichbesitzer, der einen großen und gut eingewachsenen teich hat hab ich gefunden.
ich wollte,ich hätte sie schon aus dem teich..... 

gruß

ulla


----------



## Dr.J (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Tom,

mein Teich hat in etwa die gleiche Größe (3000 L) und ich kann dir nur raten:

1. Max. 5 Goldfische (versuche über Zoogeschäfte oder Tauschbörse sie "loszuwerden")
2. Das Füttern am Besten komplett unterlassen oder max. 1x in der Woche.

Dein kleiner Teich schafft nämlich auf Dauer diese Überbevölkerung und das Überfüttern nicht. Algen sind vorprogrammiert, zumal du kaum Pflanzen im Teich hast, wie ich auf den Fotos sehe.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> steine kannst du  ganz umsonst sammeln wenn ihr felder in der nähe habt.die bauern sind froh sie los zu sein.s



Bitte aber solche Steine unbedingt intensiv mit dem Hochdruckreiniger von Düngerresten Pestiziden etc. reinigen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sushi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

die pflanzen wachsen ja noch. ich hab einige neue. die ganzen __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind nur abgeschnitten. 

ich hoffe halt das ich die hälfte der fische los werde. hätte schon gerne noch eine andere Sorte.

vielen dank euch für die Tips. 
Habe eben das futter an einen Oma sicheren Ort gebracht  
gute nacht.

Tom:cu


----------



## katja (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



			
				sushi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe halt das ich die hälfte der fische los werde. hätte schon gerne noch eine andere Sorte






wenn du die hälfte der fische los wirst, sind es immer noch zu viele......

und dann noch ne andere sorte dazu??? 

dann ist es kein stück besser als jetzt!


----------



## sushi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Guten Morgen,

kann man sich irgendwo __ Fischreiher ausleihen? 

Es vermehren sich doch nicht alles Teichfische so schnell wie die Goldis, oder?


Ich glaub ich geh mal wieder ins Bett


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

__ Fischreiher nicht , aber man kann einen Raubfisch einsetzen, der den Nachwuchs in Zaum hält (z.B. Sonnenbarsch oder __ Döbel). Das hilft beim Bestandsproblem allerdings vermutlich erst mal nicht weiter. 

Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

 möchte mich an dieser stelle nochmal einmischen, auch wenn meine meinung hier vielleicht anstösst.

bin nach wie vor der meinung, dass ca 40 goldfische - solange sie platz zum schwimmen haben, nicht viel zu viel in dem teich sind. es ist definitiv grenzwertig und 10 stück weniger wären besser, aber der hinweis auf die aussage 3-10 stück auf dieser fläche halte ich nicht für gut.

goldfische sind schwarmfische (jedenfalls bei uns im teich) und da sind runde 30 stück in in der grösse kein problem.

jeder soll seine meinung haben, das war meine und ich glaube nicht, dass unsere fische leiden.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Moin Andreas, 

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aer dann kannst Du mir sichererklären, warum sich in derart besetzten Teichen in der Größe um 5000 liter im Unterforum Krankheiten die Meldungen geradezu häufen. Wenn Teichgröße und Fischanzahl kein Problem sind, wo liegt dann das Problem das die Fische überdurchschnittlich oft krank werden ? 

Wolf


----------



## Franzel5 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Andreas,



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> :
> goldfische sind schwarmfische (jedenfalls bei uns im teich) und da sind runde 30 stück in der grösse kein problem.
> 
> Und wie bringst Du den Fischen bei, dass sie in der Größe zu bleiben haben nicht nicht mehr wachsen sollen? Auch 10 Fische sind ein Schwarm und es kann doch nicht sein, dass "solange sie Platz zum schwimmen haben" ein Kriterium für Besatz sein soll. Wieviel "Platz" würdest Du denn zugestehen?
> ...


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo,



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> möchte mich an dieser stelle nochmal einmischen, auch wenn meine meinung hier vielleicht anstösst.
> 
> bin nach wie vor der meinung, dass ca 40 goldfische - solange sie platz zum schwimmen haben, nicht viel zu viel in dem teich sind. es ist definitiv grenzwertig und 10 stück weniger wären besser, aber der hinweis auf die aussage 3-10 stück auf dieser fläche halte ich nicht für gut.
> 
> ...



langsam tut es schon weh, immer wieder solche Ratschläge zur Haltung von Fischen zu lesen.

Ich kann nur darauf hinweisen,....leider...:shock 

Überbesatz ist eines der größten Übel im Umgang mit Fischen,
er ist der Auslöser von vielen Fischkrankheiten, und vielen jämmerlich dahinvegetierenden Tieren, die letztendlich sterben...ohne zu schreien... 
Die Entwicklung von Algen ist da eher das sekundäre Problem.


----------



## sushi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo zusammen,

also zu dem Thema Krankheiten kann ich nur sagen. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mir Krankheiten. Das heißt ich habe es nie bemerkt wenn es denn welche geben hat aber die Zahl der Fischlis hat auch nie abgenommen. Nur zu.. LEIDER!!! 
Aber da fällt mir was ein. Ich hab ´2 Fische dabei die einen ziemlich dicken bauch haben.  ich weiß nur nicht ob das an der Sorte liegt, sie krank sind oder vielleicht nur ablaichen wollen... was jetzt mein Problem mit zu viel Fisch nicht wirklich lösen würde.... mmmmh


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Tom
Haste mal beim Händler angefragt ? Ob der welche nimmt ? 

Ich bin froh über jeden überbesetzten Teich wo es trotz Überbesatz kein Massenhaftes Fischverenden oder quälende Krankheiten gibt. 
Guck es gibt Leute die Fahren seit 30 Jahren immer zu schnell Auto und sind noch nie geblitzt worden. 
Es geht da eher um Wahrscheinlichkeit aber es muss nicht zwingend irgendeine Katastrophe passieren. 

Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi Tom,

wenn du deine beiden "dicken" Fische von oben betrachtest,
kannst du dabei abstehende Schuppen erkennen?

wenn ja könnte es sich um Bauchwassersucht, oä. handeln.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

@ Wuzzel:

Ein seriöser Fischhändler darf Fische von privat gar nicht
ankaufen, verstösst gegen die Quarantänebestimmungen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sushi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Ich habe bei einem schon mal gefragt. aber der hat zur zeit kein platz. ich habe ja noch paar zur Auswahl. ich werde die schon los. Im größten Notfall bekommt sie ein bekannter. der hat ein großen Fischteich. mit allem was dazu gehört __ Hechte eingeschlossen..


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Andy, 
auf welches Gesetz oder Verordnung beziehst Du Dich ? 
In der Praxis wird es oft so praktiziert

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



			
				sushi schrieb:
			
		

> Im größten Notfall bekommt sie ein bekannter. der hat ein großen Fischteich. mit allem was dazu gehört __ Hechte eingeschlossen..



Das ist vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Lösung.... zumindestens aus Sicht der Hechte. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

@ Wuzzel:

sorry, hab ich falsch formuliert:

Der Fischverkäufer von Pflanzen Kölle hat gesagt:

"Ein seriöser Fischhändler darf Fische von privat gar nicht
ankaufen, verstösst gegen die Quarantänebestimmungen."

Vielleicht will er aber nix dafür bezahlen oder er hat wirklich
Angst somit an kranke Fische zu kommen, weil er ja nie weiß
"worin" die Fische vorher gehaust haben.

Der Koi Händler http://www.schleitzer.de/ kauft aus diesem
Grund nie von privat an zum Beispiel.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Andy, 
ah...eine Aussage aus für gewöhnlich gut informierten Kreisen. 
Mich interessiert trotzdem diese Verordnung, biste so nett und fragst den 
Verkäufer !? 

Danke 
Wuzzel


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hab ich schon, sowohl beim Fischereiverband Oberbayern
als auch bei beiden Händlern wurde mir telefonisch vor
ein paar Minuten mitgeteilt, das leider so eine gesetzliche
Bestimmung fehlt und somit dem An- und Verkauf von
kranken Fischen Tür und Tor geöffnet sind :-(

Ich hab dem Kölle Verkäufer echt vertraut, da er auch
selber mehrere Teiche hat und mich im Gegensatz zu
anderen immer fair beraten hat (in Bezug auf Wasservolumen,
Filtertechnik, Chemie etc.)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Danke, 
das wollt ich einfach nur hören, 
damit hier seriöse Händler, die es vorziehen private Nachzuchten statt exotischer Wildfänge zu vermarkten hier nicht als unseriös stehen bleiben. 

Vielleicht hatte der Verkäufer nur nen schlechten Tag und wollt seine Ruhe haben  

Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi Wolf...

es gibt auch seriöse Händler/Fangreisende/Biologen etc, von exotischen Wildfängen...


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



> Vielleicht hatte der Verkäufer nur nen schlehten Tag und wollt seine Ruhe haben



Nana, daran kanns nicht liegen, der ist immer hellauf
erfreut, wenn ich vorbeikomm, weil ich so viele schöne
Geschichten erzählen kann 

Aber das ist interessant, was ist jetzt zum Beispiel ein
exotischer Wildfang im Teichfischbereich?

Hatte letztesmal einen aufm Teller, Erdbeergrouper,
Wildfang, weil die in Küstennähe vor Südafrika leben
und nicht im Schleppnetzbereich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi,



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist interessant, was ist jetzt zum Beispiel ein
> exotischer Wildfang im Teichfischbereich?




nur als Beisiel...

Killis, Kärpflinge, __ Barsche, "Shiners" aus Nordamerika
Makropoden aus Nordkorea,

gerade die letzteren sind sehr gut in für sie angelegte Teiche (kaum Strömung, Schwimmpflanzendecke) zu halten, 
auch unter geschlossener Eisdecke...

aber leider nur sehr schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Das ist aber jetzt ein ganz anderes Thema ?
Über Unseriosität von irgendwem hab ich nichts geschrieben.

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



> Killis, Kärpflinge, __ Barsche, Shiners aus Nordamerika
> Makropoden aus Nordkorea,



Danke, wieder was dazu glernt  



> seriöse Händler, die es vorziehen private Nachzuchten statt exotischer Wildfänge zu vermarkten



Was ich jetzt nur noch nicht versteh ist, was an einer privaten
kränkelnden Goldfischzucht in einem viel zu kleinen Becken besser 
ist als an einem gesunden exotischen Wildfang?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo,



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich jetzt nur noch nicht versteh ist, was an einer privaten
> kränkelnden Goldfischzucht in einem viel zu kleinen Becken besser
> ist als an einem gesunden exotischen Wildfang



so schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein,

es ist nichts besser, eher viel schlimmer...

PS...

Leute bleibt bitte beim Thema und beharkt euch zumindest nicht öffentlich hier im Forum,

bringt nichts...

fair kann natürlich weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Natuerlich nichts .... 

aber so ein Händler kauft ggf. Fische von privat und ist trotzdem seriös. 
Ein Händler der kränkelnde Fische kauft und gesund pflegt und dann verkauft ist meiner Meinung nach auch seriös aber wohl auch schnell pleite. 

Wolf


----------



## sushi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom,
> 
> wenn du deine beiden "dicken" Fische von oben betrachtest,
> kannst du dabei abstehende Schuppen erkennen?
> ...





Ich habe den Fisch mal gefangen. wie gut das die so zutraulich


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi Sushi,

versuche bitte mal ein Bild von oben, von den Fischen hier einzustellen.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

hmmm...nach Bauchwassersucht siehts auf den Bildern nicht aus,
eher nach überfressen ...

Gruß
Andy

@ Jochen:



> Leute bleibt bitte beim Thema und beharkt euch zumindest nicht öffentlich hier im Forum, bringt nichts...



Behaken hab ich für meinen Teil nicht vor  

@ Wuzzel.



> Natuerlich nichts ....
> aber so ein Händler kauft ggf. Fische von privat und ist trotzdem seriös.



Woher weiß ein Händler vorher was die Fische vielleicht in
sich tragen oder vorher im Teich schon vorgefallen ist?

Wir müssen das aber auch nicht wieder ausweiten.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht begeistert wenn ich vom
Händler Fische bekommen würde, die vorher womöglich
unter falschen Vorausetzungen gelebt haben, aber das
muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Es ist auf jeden fall sehr schwierig wo all die zu groß
gewordenen Teichbewohner hinsollen die millionenfach
von "Fachpersonal" an jungfräuliche Teichbesitzer
verkauft worden sind und der Nachwuchs nicht reguliert
wurde.

Bei Wildfischen, ists ja kein so großes Problem. Mein 
Teichpfleger vom Golfplatz freut sich immer, wenn ich 
Ihm __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling und __ Gründling Überbesatz
bringe. In seinen Teichen ist von __ Zander bis __ Waller alles
vertreten. Bei Goldfischen und ähnlichem wirds schon
schwierig...

Vielleicht sollte der Umweltminister ein bundesweites
Auffangbecken für alle falsch gehaltenen Zierfische
zur Verfügung stellen unter dem Namen:
Fischreihers Paradise


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Nun, ich bin kein Zoogeschäft  
Ein seriöser Händler wird die Fragen hoffentlich zu klären wissen, 
denn das ist sein Job festzustellen, das er gesunde Fische verkauft.

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hi,



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm...nach Bauchwassersucht siehts auf den Bildern nicht aus,



würde ich auch sagen,


----------



## sushi (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir da jetzt mal was überlegt. 
ich habe noch einen Teich auf einer Streuobstwiese. ca. 5X6m und 150 tief voll mit Pflanzen.
Da könnte ich ein paar Fische rein setzen. 
Jetzt aber die frage. der teich ist ohne Filter das Wasser bekommt er aus den Trainagen der umliegenden Äcker. 
KANN ICH JETZT OHNE SCHLECHTES GEWISSEN ZU HABEN UND OHNE DAS GLEICHGEWICHT DES TEICHES ZU ZERSTÖREN DA SO CA. 15 GOLDFISCHE REIN SCHMEIßEN??????
Da kommt wahrscheinlich eher ein __ Reiher hin um zu futtern wie bei uns in Garten.

ganz liebe grüße vom unfreiwilligen Goldfischzüchter SUSHI 


mal ein paar bilder


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Habe ich zu viele Fische?????*

Hallo Sushi,

lass den doch mal lieber den Fröschen und Molchen...


----------

